# Speckled Trout



## Sedge (Apr 30, 2012)

Where (specifically) can I catch big specks by boat and what should I use? What should I do, as in drop, reel in slowly, topwater, etc.? 

All help is appreciated. Thanks!

-Sedge


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Fish quietly and hold your face right.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Hand sized croaker around deeper docks and structure.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Any structure in 4 to 5 ft in the bay will hold specks.


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

I have always catch specks on grass flats fishing for reds. I have caught some with gold spoon and popping cork DOA shrimp


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

Been catching them on gold spoon while red fishing.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Try grass flats in big lagoon with a free line DOA shrimp with a 1/4 oz split shot about 18 inches up that should land you some decent trout can also try copper soft plastic mirror lure 4 inch shad with an 1/8 jig head. If you want to use live bait try shrimp on a popping cork. Hope that helps


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Sedge said:


> Where *(specifically)* can I catch big specks by boat and what should I use? What should I do, as in drop, reel in slowly, topwater, etc.?
> 
> All help is appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> -Sedge


that you will have to do on your own...nobody is going to give up the exact spot to catch them at. but use croakers and soak soak soak!!! gonna have to weed through the 3 and 4 lb fish to get the 5-8lb fish


----------



## RU (May 1, 2010)

PM'ed some fabulous locations. Best of luck. E Holstman


----------

